# I'm Hallucinating?



## Zellkai (Nov 12, 2007)

Ever since I was little, even before I had social anxiety (which I got when I was 4 or 5), I've been hallucinating.

Seeing, hearing, feeling, and occasionally smelling, really vivid but has died down a little in more recent years.

Certain things trigger it off... the main ones being when I hear yelling (even on the tv) or when I'm scared (which, you can understand, is often - thank you SA). 
Other things that trigger it is the dark, lots of noise (like the hairdryer), no noise, this certain quick movement, when I'm trying to fall asleep. But sometimes it happens for seemingly no reason.

I'm not sure why it happens? I don't have other symptoms with it, I don't think people are out to get me (well not in a schizophrenic way...).

I don't get overally delusional.. I use to think I could read people's minds and fly but I knew it was crazy and kept it to myself. Now I just get dilusional during the actual halluinating (like how you are when dreaming).

The hallucinating really doesn't affect my life, perhaps because it's always been there. Yes, it can be terrifying when it actually happens, but only then. I don't dwell on it when it's not happening. 
Oh yeh and they aren't always terrifying, just most of the time. Sometimes it's really nice.

Why does it happen? The reason's been chewing away at me. I hear about people with schizophrenia and they seem to not be able to live properly with it. But I'm not like that.

Can you hallucinate and not have a mental problem?

And no, I don’t take drugs or drink, nothing like that. I won’t even take pain killers.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Sounds like schizophrenia if your hallucinations are in fact real. Something you should definitely talk to your doctor about. An example of untreated schizophrenia is the movie "A Beautiful Mind".


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

having hallucinatings and delusions is a form of psychosis. (not necessarily schizophrenia). either way, if they are interfering with your life and your well-being you should seek help.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I used to hallucinate but I don't anymore. Hallucinations alone don't amount to schizophrenia, but if they are bothersome and you want to get rid of them, antipsychotics would probably take care of them (not that I think you're psychotic). Of course, you say some of them are nice (which I can relate to) so maybe you don't want to take that aggressive of an action. Are the hallucinations meaningful or are they irrational and in response to fear? In the first case, talking them out with someone will help. In the second, meds might be more helpful, I would think. (I'm not saying that you can get rid of hallucinations just by "talking" but you would at least feel better). 

It's interesting that you've had them since you were a kid... from what I've read, people with autism or asperger's syndrome are especially prone to "psychosis" (I hate that word). I'm not sure if that relates to you but maybe something to look up if you haven't already.


----------



## Zellkai (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, this is where I am a bit torn, because I don't know if I want them to go away. Yes, they can be bothersome, but at the same time, they are sort of an escape from reality. But I am curious as to why it happens.

To describe them would be like having a nightmare or a dream while you are awake (even the thinking process is like when you dream... well like when I dream anyway). 

Some are silly and pointless, for example once my dad was yelling at me and bells started going off, or someone keeps saying my name when I use the hairdryer.

Some are very annoying, like when my parents are arguing, I still hear them screaming at each other hours after they have stopped (and am very surprised to see everyone happy and smiling because in reality they finished fighting ages ago) or when I try to go to sleep and different voices keep talking to me.

Some are nice... once my parents were arguing and I couldn't stand it... then there was someone else in the room with me, and he stayed with me and comforted me and told me it was alright. Or I have conversations with inanimate objects and things appear and I talk to them (okay... and to be honest, typing that just then did make me kind of feel that I am crazy...  ).

Some are terrifying... like spiders the size of horses crawling around the room and this horrible screaming I use to hear every night (but don't anymore) and a recent one when some white thing opened the door and came into the loungeroom. These ones are severe examples and are very rare nowdays though.

I think I will still see a doctor or someone else about it. Talking about it does help (talking about it to people who are open minded or understand, anyway).

Thanks to everyone that replied.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

get on antipsychotics


----------



## quat (Sep 27, 2006)

You sound like you've got a hold on your situation. I think if it doesn't impair your everyday function, you shouldn't be too worried. You have insight into your problem and are identifying the sounds and smells as not not being real, so that's the first step. Don't be scared or concerned when it does happen. Just let it happen and bipass.


----------



## Red4U (Feb 15, 2008)

I used to hallucinate when I was younger (though I never told anyone), and it was mostly triggered by the dark or when I was really scared. I don't know what caused them, but they've gone away.


----------



## uzura (Aug 26, 2007)

Maybe schizotypal personality disorder? It is similar to schizophrenia, but much less severe and disabling. I wouldn't be too worried.

When I was a younger I used to be very superstitious (people probably would have thought I was crazy if I talked about it), but I never really hallucinated.


----------

